# MY  Last Cruise



## Lon (Feb 20, 2018)

I have been on many cruises and this was in 2012 from Lisbon to Rome and back.

It was my first ALL INCLUSIVE cruise.  I wish I still looked and felt the same.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

To save neck sprains!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 20, 2018)

Very handsome


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

Good picture  Lon.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2018)

So are you back to being "Lon?"   I can't keep up.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Great pic, Lon!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 21, 2018)

Great pic.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 8, 2018)

I have been on 7 cruises, but never wore a "monkey suit".  I don't think I missed anything.


----------



## Lon (Mar 8, 2018)

Manatee said:


> I have been on 7 cruises, but never wore a "monkey suit".  I don't think I missed anything.



I was a guest speaker and it was expected.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 9, 2018)

Lovely picture.


----------

